# Fish taxidermy



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Is this really just a painted model? For some reason I was under the impression that it was somehow preserved, and touched up - never held or seen a taxied fish up close. Someone told me a Taxi just needs a photo - doesn't need the actual fish?

If that is the case I may get that "monster" fish hung up on the wall one of these days. Just need a good fish story to go with it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Plastic replica mounts now-a-days look like the real thing... Yes, some good photos and some legnth and girth measurements are needed.

A real fish can still be done as well.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Fish taxidermy is done both ways. Many prefer catch and release and therefore go with the reproduction option. The fish can and is still used in many cases as another option. Generally reproductions are a little more expensive than skin mounts.

In either case several good photographs go a long way in getting back a mount that looks like what you actually caught.


----------

